
Project Axiom: dynamic infra toolkit for red teamers and bug bounty hunters - aspenmayer
https://github.com/pry0cc/axiom
======
aspenmayer
Announcement thread on Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/pry0cc/status/1262575988715782156](https://twitter.com/pry0cc/status/1262575988715782156)

‘Project Axiom is a set of utilities for managing a small dynamic
infrastructure setup for bug bounty and pentesting.’

Packages right now: aquatone httprobe subfinder assetfinder gf masscan kxss jq
SecLists gobuster nmap waybackurls amass anti-burl Golang (setup, path
configured, latest version) hakrawler Zdns ffuf gau dirb subjack SQLMap fbrobe
getjs openvpn dalfox

